# Suche angelboot Speyer



## pasa-mrkalj1 (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo gemeinde
ich angele im Speyer und die altärmen,suche ein günstige angelboot,rüderboot oder ehnliches.Ich war gestern in Berghäuser altrhein und habe dort die kahns angeschaut,es sind etliche dort die voll mit wasser sind,drohn zu sinken...vllt.haben die besitzer kein lust mehr und werden die boote verkaufen?
Fals jemand was zum abgeben hat,oder kennt jemand wer was abgibt bitte melden.Es kann auch wo anderes sein,habe ein anhänger und kann es abhollen.
Danke schonmall im vorraus
gruß Vaso


----------



## JasonP (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche angelboot Speyer*

Schon mal als ersten Tip, eBay kleinanzeigen


----------



## felixx (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche angelboot Speyer*

Verkaufe momentan mein Carolina Skiff j14. Bei Interesse kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden. Grüße Felix

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...4-*top-zustand*/286801828-211-9180?ref=search


----------



## pasa-mrkalj1 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche angelboot Speyer*

Hallo Felix
danke für dein angebot,aber ich hab nicht vor ein boot für 6000€-7000€ zu kaufen um es dann in ein altrhein abzustellen,denoch danke
mfg Vaso


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche angelboot Speyer*



pasa-mrkalj1 schrieb:


> Hallo Felix
> danke für dein angebot,aber ich hab nicht vor ein boot für 6000€-7000€ zu kaufen um es dann in ein altrhein abzustellen,denoch danke
> mfg Vaso


 

Dann solltest du vielleicht ein wenig mehr Infos geben, was du denn suchst, denn ein Boot geht vom Gummischlauchboot bis hin zum Containerfrachter.


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche angelboot Speyer*

Schau mal das Angebot von mir an :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262618

 Mit dem Kahn waren wir früher im Berghäuser Altrhein viel unterwegs ...


----------



## Burney (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche angelboot Speyer*

Hey,

wir haben im Badischen einen Blechkahn liegen. 

Mega stabil und groß genug für 3 Personen zum Spinnfischen. Sind halt ein paar Risse drin die man jedoch leicht beheben könnte, falls du jemanden kennst der schweissen kann = wir haben uns für ein GFK Boot entschieden.

Kannst dich ja mal melden. Preislich haben wir an so 250 Euro gedacht, ist aber verhandelbar.

Gruß David


----------



## whaler (10. März 2015)

*AW: Suche angelboot Speyer*

Suchst du noch?


----------



## Andy67 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Suche angelboot Speyer*

Hallo,
ich habe diesen Thread auf google gefunden da ich zZ. einen Blechkahn oder ähnliches suche.
Ich hoffe es ist ok das ich hier eine Suchanfrage stelle da im Netz sonst nichts zu finden ist.
Wenn jemand einen abzugeben hat bitte bei mir melden.
Gruß Andy


----------

